# Teaching jobs in UAE



## humphrey (Sep 13, 2009)

I have just started exploring the possibility of working in UAE. I am a secondary school science teacher. My wife would want to work (a social worker but happy to do shop/office work). Could anyone offer any info on the following?

School teachers wages or where I can find this out.
Is there a registration process for teachers for example, would I need to register as a teacher?
Is it likely that my wife would get a visa to work?
Do I apply to schools direct?
Is there a teaching agency that can help with job apps?

Thanks

Humphrey


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

humphrey said:


> I have just started exploring the possibility of working in UAE. I am a secondary school science teacher. My wife would want to work (a social worker but happy to do shop/office work). Could anyone offer any info on the following?
> 
> School teachers wages or where I can find this out.
> Is there a registration process for teachers for example, would I need to register as a teacher?
> ...


There are a few new teachers on the board, hopefully they will chime in and give you the 411. Good luck in your search Humphrey


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Here are few links to keep you busy for a little while. Contact these users once you have 5 posts and ask them questions. Hopefully they will be willing to help.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...here-female-24-seeking-friendship-al-ain.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/28776-teaching-salaries.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ving-dubai/26665-help-salary-information.html


----------



## Ashley W (Dec 18, 2010)

The laws in the Middle East are constantly changing so its important to find out the laws and regulations as well as the pay and conditions.


----------

